# Non GTR Insurance Issue



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I'm looking for some advice here on an insurance policy.

I just bought a 2010 R400 Caterham and called my insurance company for a quote this morning.

They currently insure all my vehicles under a multi car policy, including my GTR.

They basically told me that as I don't have a free policy with at least two years no claims discount they will not cover it. This seems nuts to me as they cover all my cars with full protected no claims and never any claims.

Am I likely to have the same issue with other companies or can someone recommend an insurance company that will cover the R400.

Cheers 

Ally


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Ally, 

as long as you can provide proof of NCB being held elsewhere, there are a fair few insurers who will be able to help. 

Feel free to give us a try, our details can be found via the link below:

Car Club Insurance Scheme from Sky Insurance


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to clarify...
So they want you to have no claims built up on a policy outside your multi-car one, but you don't have that?




Have you tried Competition Car Insurance?


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Got it sorted through Adrian Flux, they took into account the NCD I had and I've got to call them when I do track days for cover on the day for a small fee. Happy enough for the moment.

Ally


----------

